# Difference between work permit and work to residence visa



## hopers7

Hi All,

I'm just looking at our visa options and was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between the work permit and the work to residence visa. I have a job offer which the occupation is on the LTSS list.

It's more the differences in processes, whether one is quicker than the other etc.

thanks!


----------



## jawnbc

Both are done rather quickly. If you hope to settle in NZ longer-term and perhaps go for citizenship eventually, I suggest work-to-residence.


----------



## Dani6

The difference is that one hold out the hope and stability of permanent residence, the other may not be renewed when it expires.


----------



## hopers7

Great thanks, work to residence sounds more for us!


----------



## nayyad

hopers7 said:


> Great thanks, work to residence sounds more for us!


Can you share your experience with details? what is the occupation? how many years of experience did you have?

How long did it take to process ur WTR? what are the phases that you went through on the online system? thanks much appreciated


----------



## escapedtonz

nayyad said:


> Can you share your experience with details? what is the occupation? how many years of experience did you have? How long did it take to process ur WTR? what are the phases that you went through on the online system? thanks much appreciated


The thread you are replying to is over 18 months old. You may not get a reply.
Better to start a new thread and ask the questions you want answering.


----------

